# ISA virus confirmed in Fraser river sockeye AND coho



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

http://alexandramorton.typepad.com/

thats right folks,

"Since 1984, when it was first diagnosed in Norway, the I.S.A. virus had an outbreak in every major salmon-farming region in the world except British Columbia, said Don Staniford, the global coordinator for the Global Alliance Against Industrial Aquaculture, a nongovernmental organization."

"Once it is discovered, it is impossible to get rid of," (New york times)

this virus has affected every major salmon farming business in the world - except B.C _until NOW. _the virus has destroyed 2 billion dollars worth of industry in chili and on the Atlantic, and has been diagnosed HERE in our WILD FISH who have no defense!

the gov's known about this for a lot longer then we have, and has tried to keep it quiet... get the word out to everybody you know. this can no longer remain quiet.

so, whats your thoughts on this?

Aidan.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

This scares me. Makes me think that price of salmon may skyrocket in the near future.... and my dog's got some killer allergies with most other meat proteins, so only fed a fish based diet....


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh that's just great! I'm not surprised that government is trying to hide it. I'm glad I won't be here in 100 years to see what some idiots with money done to Earth! Greedy people just make me sick. Do they realized they don't buy them extra life or happiness?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Are we really surprised? DFO and the provincial govt screwed up the east coast fishery through criminal mismanagement and neglect, now they're screwing up the west coast. Your tax dollars at work! 

They should never, ever have allowed open net fish farming. Not in a million years. Yes, dry land is expensive to set up and run, hell, WE all know how bad it can be to maintain our tanks! However, you look at how much it has cost to have a devastated fishing industry, sea lice, disease, lost fishing jobs, EI, dead coastal towns...and the cost of assisting fish farms to transition to dry land (or banning them from the coast in the first place) suddenly looks pretty damn cheap. 

If they don't smarten up and act on this now, we likely won't have wild salmon in another 15 years. Salmon are a finite resource, and I hope like hell that this virus isn't the end for them.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> This scares me. Makes me think that price of salmon may skyrocket in the near future.... and my dog's got some killer allergies with most other meat proteins, so only fed a fish based diet....


the price of salmon is not the only thing you have to worry about.

B.C's salmon fishing of the west coast revenues billions every year for the province. fishing lodges, guides bring thousands of Americans and albertansover to spend some seirous dough to catch some fish.

frankly im fed up with DFO right now.

with this now being out in the open, and with the recent halibut closers.... somthing needs to get done to protect the sports fisherie


----------

